# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A ndikon pamja e jashtme ne personalitetin e njeriut?

## shitesi

Ndikon bukuria fizike ne personalitetin e nje njeriu?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

jo nuk indikon...disa njerez qe kan nje personalitet kaq te admirueshem, duken dhe nga aparenca e jashtme te bukur

----------


## Zemrushja

Para se te pergjigjem per kete do doja te thoja

A ndikon dora jote se mund te jete cik me e madhe se normalja apo me e vogel per te prere buken?? apo per te punuar??? sigurisht qe jo

Athere.. pse duhet te ndikoje bukuria.. kur dikush ka shpirtin e bukur??

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Ndikon bukuria fizike ne personalitetin e nje njeriu?


Ndikon, sepse shoqeria i cakton standartet "normale" te aparences fizike.

----------


## Julius

Nuk ndikon vete ne personalitet, po ne venien ne dukje te tij.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Ndikon, sepse shoqeria i cakton standartet "normale" te aparences fizike.


Nje pyetje kam une.. Ti thua se ndikon.. Ti vet shoqerine si e zgjedh.. Per bukuri apo per vlerat qe ka???

----------


## Anisela

> Ndikon, sepse shoqeria i cakton standartet "normale" te aparences fizike.


*Shoqeria i cakton dhe i shfrytezon keto standarte!!!*

----------


## Pasiqe

Keni kapur teme shume delikate. 

Pyetja eshte nese bukuria ndikon ne personalitet. 

Varet si eshte ambienti rrethues:

Ka njerez te bukur me prinder katila qe ia kane nxire jeten femijeve dhe keta jane akoma te hutuar dhe pa personalitet.

Ashtu si dhe ka njerez te shemtuar te cileve u eshte thene qe jane shume te bukur dhe keta sinqerisht e besojne dhe jane plot personalitet.

----------


## diikush

> Ndikon bukuria fizike ne personalitetin e nje njeriu?


pyetja nuk eshte shume specifike, por natyrisht ndikon ne pergjithesi te themi

aparenca e nje njeriu fatkeqsisht ze nje rol shume te madh ne opinionin qe te tjeret kane per ate njeriun ne pergjithesi, ndikon ne menyre shume signifikante sesi njerzit e vleresojne ate njeri dhe sillen ndaj tij (packa se njerzit po ti pyesesh pohojne te kunderten teorikisht, veprimet e tyre provojne kete; ka plot studime shkencore qe tregojne gjera te tilla)

e per me teper (ose si rrjedhoje) aparenca e nje njeriu ndikon shume edhe sesi ai vete e percepton dhe vlereson vetveten, e me pas jo vetem ne ndjenjat e tij, por mbarevajtjen e tij ne pergjithesi, menyren sesi ai njeri operon me te tjeret, etj etj

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Nje pyetje kam une.. Ti thua se ndikon.. Ti vet shoqerine si e zgjedh.. Per bukuri apo per vlerat qe ka???


Kur thashe shoqeri e kisha me kuptim e gjere te fjales, dmth society.  Me kuptove?  Do me thene bota qe ke perreth cakton ato standarte.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> *Shoqeria i cakton dhe i shfrytezon keto standarte!!!*


Normal, shoqeria shkon nga fryn era.

----------


## Rebele

Shites, po nuk qe "compatible" me shoqerine, zor te pranohesh. Tani, paraqitja fizike ndikon menyren si sillesh. Kur te duket vetja i bukur, here-here i kalon caqet e konfidences per vetveten e behesh mendjemadh, snobist, a ku di une. Kur te duket vetja i shemtuar, ndihesh i pasigurte, i pafat, duke perjashtuar faktin qe natyra nuk eshte diskriminuese. Ndoshta perpiqesh te kultivosh dicka tjeter (nje veti te pelqyeshme) si kompensim. Si mund te ndihesh i bukur apo i shemtuar pa pasur nje "perceptual contrast"? Pra, do kthehesh tek shoqeria duke krahasuar veten me te tjeret.

----------


## Davius

> Shoqet e  bukura, kane shoqe te tjera te bukura...e keshtu me rradhe


Dhe ashtu lidhet zinxhiri i bukurosheve.  :ngerdheshje: 

Zgjedhje e mencur, Ihti!

----------


## diikush

Shkencetaret qe i japin rendesi pikpamjeve evolucionare, thone (per rastin e cifteve, partnereve) qe njerzit kane tendenca te pelqejne partneret qe jane me te bukur, pasi shume shpesh bukuria fizike eshte ne korelacion te drejte me shendetin e personit, dhe per pasoja ne kete menyre ato zgjedhin instiktivisht dhe ne menyre subkoshiente nje person me te cilin kane shanse te linden femije sa me te shendetshem, pra genet me te shendetshme kane shanse me shume per tu trasheguar nga gjeneratat, me qellimin final te permiresimit te jetes se species afatgjatesisht (note, made up word lol). 
Per arsye se kjo tendence eshte e misheruar ne subkoshiencen e njerzve, e manifestuar si preference e pergjithshme, kjo manifestohet jo vetem kur behet fjale per lidhje serioze me tendence per te pasur kalamaj, por per cdo lidhje qe njerzit bejne me nje partner.

Kam pare njehere nje emision qe bente studime te tilla, dhe verente qe fytyrat e njerezve qe tentojne te jen simetrike (rreth boshtit vertikal ne mes te fytyres) perceptohen si me simpatike nga te tjeret sesa ata qe nuk kane tipare simetrike... dhe pastaj bente lidhjen qe keto njerez gjithshtu tentonin te ishin me te shendetshem.

----------


## Rebele

> tani on a more serioz note, se paskemi dale anash temes
> 
> Shkencetaret qe i japin rendesi pikpamjeve evolucionare, thone (per rastin e cifteve, partnereve) qe njerzit kane tendenca te pelqejne partneret qe jane me te bukur, pasi shume shpesh bukuria fizike eshte ne korelacion te drejte me shendetin e personit, dhe per pasoja ne kete menyre ato zgjedhin instiktivisht dhe ne menyre subkoshiente nje person me te cilin kane shanse te linden femije sa me te shendetshem, pra genet me te shendetshme kane shanse me shume per tu trasheguar nga gjeneratat, me qellimin final te permiresimit te jetes se species afatgjatesisht (note, made up word lol). 
> Per arsye se kjo tendence eshte e misheruar ne subkoshiencen e njerzve, e manifestuar si preference e pergjithshme, kjo manifestohet jo vetem kur behet fjale per lidhje serioze me tendence per te pasur kalamaj, por per cdo lidhje qe njerzit bejne me nje partner.
> 
> Kam pare njehere nje emision qe bente studime te tilla, dhe verente qe fytyrat e njerezve qe tentojne te jen simetrike (rreth boshtit vertikal ne mes te fytyres) perceptohen si me simpatike nga te tjeret sesa ata qe nuk kane tipare simetrike... dhe pastaj bente lidhjen qe keto njerez gjithshtu tentonin te ishin me te shendetshem.
> 
> 
> P.S. Ihti, sqarojeni me Rexhijen ate punen e gjuhes juve, se me duket ka paqartesi te theksuara ne komponentin gjuhe-muskul akoma  lol


Shume interesante. Keto pikepamjet shkencore na sill se aty i ke piket, jo tek shakate. 
Une di qe ne jemi biologjikisht te predispozuar te pelqejme genet tona (our own gene pool, me demek shqiptaret pelqejne shqiptaret) ne menyre qe genet te mbijetojne.

----------


## diikush

> Shume interesante. Keto pikepamjet shkencore na sill se aty i ke piket, jo tek shakate. 
> Une di qe ne jemi biologjikisht te predispozuar te pelqejme genet tona (our own gene pool, me demek shqiptaret pelqejne shqiptaret) ne menyre qe genet te mbijetojne.


rebele, vetem ti (plus one more person lol) nuk mi pelqen shakata, so something wrong with u, but no time to analyse  lool

*gene pool* nuk do te thote genet tona, apo te aferta, por konsiston ne varietet/ndryshmeri genesh (pra mbledhje tek femija e geneve te ndryshme nga prinderit) Kjo eshte favor per femijen, pasi lindet me material gjenetik nga 2 prinder te ndryshem; sa me i ndryshem (pa kaluar ne abnormalitet kuptohet) te jete materiale genetik i 2 prinderve, aq me i shendethem eshte femija, pasi duke perfituar nga varieteti i geneve te 2 prinderve ka favor. 
P.sh. nje shembull shume te thjeshtezuar; ta zeme se nje kromomozom i caktuar eshte defektiv tek nena per dicka, por i shendetshem tek baba. I njejti kromozom tek femija do jete me i shendetshem se tek nena, papsi ai mer vec gjysmen e atij kromozomi nga nena, por gjysmen tjeter e mer nga baba, pra te shendetshem.

Ndaj p.sh. nese do kishte martesa brenda familjes do kishte me shume shanse per defekte tek femijet, sic ndodh disa here tek incestet, etj.

per sa i perket tendeces per te pelqyer njerzit e ngjashem, kjo besoj ka te beje me ekspozimin. P.sh. nje studim tjeter vinte re qe njerzit dallojne shume me shume vecanti ne aparencen e individeve te racave te njejta me ta, sesa te racave te ndryshme (ndaj thote nje race per nje race tjeter 'me duken ter njesoj' p.sh. lol)
keshtu qe ne kategorine e pergjithshme mbase kemi tendenca per te mos dale nga lloji ne kete kontekst (per te ruajtur uniformitetin e species apo edhe vec pasardhesve tane)

----------


## Rebele

> rebele, vetem ti (plus one more person lol) nuk mi pelqen shakata, so something wrong with u, but no time to analyse  lool
> 
> *gene pool* nuk do te thote genet tona, apo te aferta, por konsiston ne varietet/ndryshmeri genesh (pra mbledhje tek femija e geneve te ndryshme nga prinderit) Kjo eshte favor per femijen, pasi lindet me material gjenetik nga 2 prinder te ndryshem; sa me i ndryshem (pa kaluar ne abnormalitet kuptohet) te jete materiale genetik i 2 prinderve, aq me i shendethem eshte femija, pasi duke perfituar nga varieteti i geneve te 2 prinderve ka favor. 
> P.sh. nje shembull shume te thjeshtezuar; ta zeme se nje kromomozom i caktuar eshte defektiv tek nena per dicka, por i shendetshem tek baba. I njejti kromozom tek femija do jete me i shendetshem se tek nena, papsi ai mer vec gjysmen e atij kromozomi nga nena, por gjysmen tjeter e mer nga baba, pra te shendetshem.


Rishiko pak perkufizimin e togfjaleshit "gene pool"
_The collective genetic information contained within a population of sexually reproducing organisms._

Per ate qe ke shkruar mbi kromozonet, jam dakort. 




> Ndaj p.sh. nese do kishte martesa brenda familjes do kishte me shume shanse per defekte tek femijet, sic ndodh disa here tek incestet, etj.


Pikerisht. Prandaj "morali" sherben per te siguruar mbarevajtjen e shoqerise. Po te ishte incesti "i moralshem", do kishte difekte ne lindje (pa permendur shkaterrimin e berthames familjare).

----------


## diikush

> Rishiko pak perkufizimin e togfjaleshit "gene pool"
> _The collective genetic information contained within a population of sexually reproducing organisms._
> ...


Rebele e kam parasysh idene, edhe pse nuk e mbaja mend perkufizimin. 
Thjesht elaborova ate aspekt per dike qe mund te mos e kishte te qarte, jo vec per ty, pasi *gene pool* shpesh here keqkuptohet si koncept. 
Per me teper permendet aq shume neper leksione shkollash etj per te shpjeguar funskionin e konceptit dhe pse eshte i rendesishem per jeten, jo vetem si eshte perkufizimi i tij ne fjalor   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Inteligjentja

> Keni kapur teme shume delikate. 
> 
> Pyetja eshte nese bukuria ndikon ne personalitet. 
> 
> Varet si eshte ambienti rrethues:
> 
> Ka njerez te bukur me prinder katila qe ia kane nxire jeten femijeve dhe keta jane akoma te hutuar dhe pa personalitet.
> 
> Ashtu si dhe ka njerez te shemtuar te cileve u eshte thene qe jane shume te bukur dhe keta sinqerisht e besojne dhe jane plot personalitet.


Te kesh personalitet nuk do te thote te besosh se je i bukur, apo te jesh pa personalitet nuk do te thote se je i hutuar.

Bukuria fizike ka pasur gjithnje rendesi, s'ka si te ndodhe ndryshe. Eshte paraqitja e pare me njerezit. Kur shoh njerez ne rruge eshte fytyra ajo qe shoh dhe trupi dhe jo shpirti apo sensi i humorit. Dhe sido qe te vije puna(nqs je objektiv) dhe jo terheqes fizikisht, ke njefare ndrydhjeje qe mund ta kompesosh me sens humori, shoqeri te gjere etj etj.  Dmth aparenca fizike ka rendesi nga ana estetike por vlerat qe cmohen ne shoqeri mbeten gjithnje sinqeriteti, ndihmesa, miqesia etj.

----------


## Ihti

Ok…prit te ve icike kollaren se qenkan bo serioze cunat e gocat

Tani, ka nje diferencim te vogel nga menyra si e trajtojne bukurine forumistet, dhe forumistët. 
Pse do thoni ju?

Femrat shqetesohen shume me teper se meshkujt per  “Bukurine” 
Per meshkujt bukuria eshte vetem nje nga disa attribute te deshirueshme.

Ky ndryshim eshte patjeter i ndikuar disi nga shoqeria, por ne thelb mund te jete jo vetem i deshirueshem por  dhe i pashmangshem. 


e di une qe do thote Rexhi...po nuk ishe ti qe zgjodhe bukurine?
Rexhi...fiqte fiqte  :ngerdheshje:

----------

